# My first build and proud as can be!!!!!!!!!



## ken urton (Aug 23, 2011)

Custom built smoker trailor, one of a kind. Hand built by me.  All new material, fire box is 3/8" steel 22" x 22" x 22" w/18"x20" removable grating for grilling or top loading your wood (I think its much easer this way).when grilling the top lid fully open makes for a extra shelf, unique fully adjustable air intake on firebox door, and 3/4" steel wood rack for longlife w/charcoal grate that is removable, also makes for easy ash clean out.The main chamber is 1/4" steel 23" x 48" w/2 - 22" x 22" slideout food trays for easy loading & unloading, 3 - 1/4" tuning plates that cover the entire bottom to minimize hot spots. A single door with counter weight for easy opening, In the front you have a 14" x 40" stainless steel removable shelf (for cleaning) after removing the s.s. shelf their is a 12" x 36" grating which is also removable, a 2.5 temp guage and a 6" fully adj. smokestack w/rainguard topsoff the mainchamber. Under your front shelf is a storage area 14"deep x 40"wide x 5"high (enough space to store enough wood for one good cook) Your upright box is 3/16" steel 46" tall x 22" wide x 24" deep w/5- 23' x 19" sliding food racks, a 2" drain for cleaning, also w/2.5 temp guage on the front of a 3/16" thick diamond plate door w/stainless steel handle, again a 6" adj. smokestack w/rainguard tops off the upright box for temp control. The trailor is made of 2" x 2" x 1/4" steel tubing, a 20" deep x 70" long x 12" high storage area for all your gear, front deck is 3/8" thick steel diamond plate. 2" coupler,safty chains w/hooks, expanded metal floors, new 15" tires & wheels all ele.wireing on the trailor is run through 1/2" sch 40 pipe welded under the trailor for long life! (no zip ties). 3500 lb. axel, smoker weight is 1920 lbs.empty and is regesterd at 3400 lbs. so you can add 1480 lbs. wood,food,and gear and still be legal on the road.
This is a great looking smoker, START CLTAGS


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't know how I missed this Ken.

That's a fantastic build!

You should be very proud!


----------



## rbranstner (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks beautiful!


----------



## randya (Aug 28, 2011)

Ken outstanding workmanship. Do you have this in a set of plans that you sale?  Really like what I see.

Thanks for sharing,

Randy


----------



## ken urton (Aug 29, 2011)

Hay SmokinAl

    Thanks for the post, and super proud of my smoker. Been doing metal fab for 25 yrs and dont know why I did not do this sooner!! Did lots of resurch on the web and this is what I came up with.

I love smokin, and building, I think that I found my calling. And I am going for it! Going to scale it down some on the next and try to make it more afordable fo us workin folk, and try to start selling them. Not many places around here to buy a good quality smoker.


----------



## ken urton (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks rbranstner

Going to start #2 soon, it will be scaled down some,


----------



## solaryellow (Aug 29, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## ken urton (Aug 29, 2011)

Hay randya

     Thanks for the post, and im glad you like it enough to buy plans for it (maybe I should), but I built this off the cuff, no plans, just started workin on it and this is what I wound up with!

But if you really like it that much I can tell you what I did so you can build one of your own! I am going to start on a smaller version of this one soon. but lots of the parts I fabed at my work, so if you dont have access to a metal shop you might have to improvise on some of the parts!

                                                                                                                                                                                                  THANKS AGAIN

                                                                                                                                                                                                           KEN


----------



## fishwrestler (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice looking build.

Thank you for sharing.

Robert


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 29, 2011)

Very nice!!!!!  I was at a 60th birthday party the other day and they had a caterer come and do chicken pieces and beef tenderloin on s similar smoker.  The guy said he quit his job and took all his cash and invested in the business.   Said he has been doing great business wise and got me thinkin..........What a great job!  Just need me a smoker like this one!!!!!!


----------



## sqwib (Aug 29, 2011)

Awesome build


----------



## terry colwell (Aug 29, 2011)

Great Job...


----------



## czarcastic (Aug 29, 2011)

Saaah-weeeeet!

That is one nice looking piece of equipment!

Can't wait to see some of the grub that comes off that puppy!


----------



## gyeakle (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow..........  Awesome build


----------



## ken urton (Sep 14, 2011)

thanks

it took some time but it paid off,  went to a flea market here in texas and sold it in 4 hrs. told my wife if i sell the smoker this weekend i am going in business for myself, did not figure it would sell that fast. Also got an order for a smaller one, and going to start on it today.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 14, 2011)

Keep coming back to your picture!  Great job!


----------



## michael ark (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## sunman76 (Sep 14, 2011)

congrats on the sale and order


----------



## ken urton (Sep 14, 2011)

thanks sun man

I see a smokie future ahead---lol


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 14, 2011)

Looks like you found a great new calling for sure. Nice work


----------



## ken urton (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks Scarbelly

I think that I did find my calling!!!  And it feels good,feels right,and about time too. Tired of working for somebody else, and watching them reap the rewards   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






now its my turn, with some hard work, and some help from the powers up above, and a little luck, it should work out fine. You have to like what you do, and I love what I do.

The name of my new company is S.K.S. Custom Smokers --{S-sara my little girl, K-ken me, S-sandy my beautiful wife}--so the compition better watch out here I come ready or not. I hope that some day that in the post here I will see sombody say "going to fire up my SKS this week end" Nothing could make me HAPPER. ok gota go build some SMOKERS  bye.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 15, 2011)

Ken Urton said:


> Thanks Scarbelly
> 
> I think that I did find my calling!!!  And it feels good,feels right,and about time too. Tired of working for somebody else, and watching them reap the rewards
> 
> ...


WOW that sounds great!!  Congratulations!!!!  I would love to have one of your smokers!  Let me know when you start selling in Canada!!


----------



## sunman76 (Sep 15, 2011)

I fired one of these SKS

 
	

		
			
		

		
	







lol


----------



## alelover (Sep 15, 2011)

You do nice work Ken. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Noi Orbase (Sep 4, 2019)

WOW! Awesome build! Planning to have build my own smoker too. My question is, its gonna me a W24"xL48" rolled piped smoker with 24x22" firebox, how big should the pass/whole/halfmoon from the firebox to chamber? Thank you! smoke on!


----------

